# Just a Row of Pumpkins, Don't Mind Me



## Pumpkin Row

_Pumpkin Row row fight the power!

References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_


----------



## DarkFury

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_


*Welcome! Fellow conservative! Debates can be interesting. Our liberals are thick skull thin skinned idiots.
Again welcome!*


----------



## Pumpkin Row

DarkFury said:


> *Welcome! Fellow conservative! Debates can be interesting. Our liberals are thick skull thin skinned idiots.
> Again welcome!*


_Thank you, thank you! A double welcome deserves a double thanking *giggles*! It's nice to have fellow Conservatives in this community and to be welcomed by one._


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_



Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.

Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the perfect time to strike.


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Great Goose said:


> Bugger off you psychopath.



Don't mind this guy. He's just mad that he doesn't have any pumpkins to share.


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Great Goose said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind this guy. He's just mad that he doesn't have any pumpkins to share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wither will you wander to now?
Click to expand...


Vulcan. I'm eager to try the Plomeek soup.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

TemplarKormac said:


> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.


_Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
_ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_



The Great Goose said:


> Bugger off you psychopath.


_I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pumpkin Row said:


> Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net



Ahh I appreciate the gesture! I shall peruse this list at once. I'm currently making my way through Soul Eater, then I'm going to make my way _finally_ to One Punch Man. Once again, enjoy yourself. If you ever grow weary of the Politics board, head down the the Coffee Shop IV thread. Fox would love to meet a fresh face.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

TemplarKormac said:


> Ahh I appreciate the gesture! I shall peruse this list at once. I'm currently making my way through Soul Eater, then I'm going to make my way _finally_ to One Punch Man. Once again, enjoy yourself. If you ever grow weary of the Politics board, head down the the Coffee Shop IV thread. Fox would love to meet a fresh face.


_Soul Eater was amazing, in my personal opinion, and I also enjoyed the spinoff, Soul Eater NOT. I do wish they were able to complete the ending, though, because I felt like it was a letdown. Don't let that discourage you, though, it's still very much worth watching. I HIGHLY recommend JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, as well. It's into its fourth arc, and I think it has been amazing so far. It's one of the few anime I've actually watched while it aired._

_I'll check out the Coffee Shop thread, thank you for the suggestion!_


----------



## emilynghiem

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_



Hi Pumpkin Row
I find the liberal and secular advocates here are better at debating and discussing religion
but are weaker in politics that gets into deadlocked in debates over "the contents of beliefs" where it strays from unifying Constitutional principles.
Even the secular liberals who I find the most discerning and adept disappoint me when it comes to Constitutional arguments about respecting political beliefs instead of ramming these through govt. Thus I find the conservatives tend to dominate when it comes to Constitutional arguments. You will likely find more allies than enemies who just can't keep up. (which is why the liberals rely on party politics to bully collectively and represent what they can't justify individually without contradicting themselves and their own principles, sorry to say).

The Christians too often fall apart when it comes to religion, because the most outspoken ones
tend to come across as judgmental hypocrites.

As for the forum, the mods here are the best, most diverse and accommodating I've found online.

If you have any problem it will probably be finding liberals who can keep up with the Constitutional arguments without giving
up and assuming all conservatives are closeminded bigots imposing oppression;
and finding Christians who can explain how to correct objections to Christianity and religious beliefs
without judging, rejecting and jumping on opponents and making negative perceptions worse.

I hope I may encourage you and other members here not to give up, but keep trying to
embrace and include people who may even be diametrical opposites, in order to
help each other overcome barriers to understanding the conflicts that divide us otherwise.

If we can explore and reach a fuller understanding here, point by point, one issue at a atime,
we can better share the ideas and solutions we find, in order to help improve govt, media and
political relations, and speed up reforms needed in our public institutions and policies.

Thank you for joining us, and I look forward to your
input and contributions here.  Enjoy! Yours truly, Emily
(I'm a Constitutionalist Democrat, prochoice Green progressive
who supports prolife equally as a protected belief, and was planning
either a hunger strike, lawsuit or public petition to protest and change the
ACA mandates to be voluntary, or to divide health care systems by
party, in order to be Constitutional as a free choice.  I believe in seeking restitution and
reimbursement to taxpayers for corporate profits off govt and legal abuses,
and investing that capital and credit in govt and economic reforms instead of charging more taxes.
So I am trying to address the same objections that conservatives have, but in ways that progressives can unite in implementing
sustainable solutions and reforms managed directly by communities, instead of relying on and ramming these through govt.
EX: Earned Amnesty)


----------



## Pumpkin Row

emilynghiem said:


> Hi Pumpkin Row
> I find the liberal and secular advocates here are better at debating and discussing religion
> but are weaker in politics that gets into deadlocked in debates over "the contents of beliefs" where it strays from unifying Constitutional principles.
> Even the secular liberals who I find the most discerning and adept disappoint me when it comes to Constitutional arguments about respecting political beliefs instead of ramming these through govt. Thus I find the conservatives tend to dominate when it comes to Constitutional arguments. You will likely find more allies than enemies who just can't keep up. (which is why the liberals rely on party politics to bully collectively and represent what they can't justify individually without contradicting themselves and their own principles, sorry to say).
> 
> The Christians too often fall apart when it comes to religion, because the most outspoken ones
> tend to come across as judgmental hypocrites.
> 
> As for the forum, the mods here are the best, most diverse and accommodating I've found online.
> 
> If you have any problem it will probably be finding liberals who can keep up with the Constitutional arguments without giving
> up and assuming all conservatives are closeminded bigots imposing oppression;
> and finding Christians who can explain how to correct objections to Christianity and religious beliefs
> without judging, rejecting and jumping on opponents and making negative perceptions worse.
> 
> I hope I may encourage you and other members here not to give up, but keep trying to
> embrace and include people who may even be diametrical opposites, in order to
> help each other overcome barriers to understanding the conflicts that divide us otherwise.
> 
> If we can explore and reach a fuller understanding here, point by point, one issue at a atime,
> we can better share the ideas and solutions we find, in order to help improve govt, media and
> political relations, and speed up reforms needed in our public institutions and policies.
> 
> Thank you for joining us, and I look forward to your
> input and contributions here.  Enjoy! Yours truly, Emily
> (I'm a Constitutionalist Democrat, prochoice Green progressive
> who supports prolife equally as a protected belief, and was planning
> either a hunger strike, lawsuit or public petition to protest and change the
> ACA mandates to be voluntary, or to divide health care systems by
> party, in order to be Constitutional as a free choice.  I believe in seeking restitution and
> reimbursement to taxpayers for corporate profits off govt and legal abuses,
> and investing that capital and credit in govt and economic reforms instead of charging more taxes.
> So I am trying to address the same objections that conservatives have, but in ways that progressives can unite in implementing
> sustainable solutions and reforms managed directly by communities, instead of relying on and ramming these through govt.
> EX: Earned Amnesty)


_Thank you! I appreciate the heads-up, I actually look forward even more to my time here, it's certainly a welcome change from what I've encountered in person, as it usually tends to be the opposite. Though, that may be mostly due to my location. On the other hand, most people here also don't pay any attention to politics, which actually leaves me a bit frustrated. _
_You seem really well informed, I hope you post frequently. If you do, it will make topics even more interesting than they already seem to be. Rest assured, I'm not the type to give up._


----------



## Two Thumbs

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_




first things first;  Do you have any nekkid pics of yourself?


----------



## Two Thumbs

The Great Goose said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck. Off. C*nt.
Click to expand...

no trolling in intro threads.

that actually is a rule, probably created b/c of you.


----------



## emilynghiem

Pumpkin Row said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pumpkin Row
> I find the liberal and secular advocates here are better at debating and discussing religion
> but are weaker in politics that gets into deadlocked in debates over "the contents of beliefs" where it strays from unifying Constitutional principles.
> Even the secular liberals who I find the most discerning and adept disappoint me when it comes to Constitutional arguments about respecting political beliefs instead of ramming these through govt. Thus I find the conservatives tend to dominate when it comes to Constitutional arguments. You will likely find more allies than enemies who just can't keep up. (which is why the liberals rely on party politics to bully collectively and represent what they can't justify individually without contradicting themselves and their own principles, sorry to say).
> 
> The Christians too often fall apart when it comes to religion, because the most outspoken ones
> tend to come across as judgmental hypocrites.
> 
> As for the forum, the mods here are the best, most diverse and accommodating I've found online.
> 
> If you have any problem it will probably be finding liberals who can keep up with the Constitutional arguments without giving
> up and assuming all conservatives are closeminded bigots imposing oppression;
> and finding Christians who can explain how to correct objections to Christianity and religious beliefs
> without judging, rejecting and jumping on opponents and making negative perceptions worse.
> 
> I hope I may encourage you and other members here not to give up, but keep trying to
> embrace and include people who may even be diametrical opposites, in order to
> help each other overcome barriers to understanding the conflicts that divide us otherwise.
> 
> If we can explore and reach a fuller understanding here, point by point, one issue at a atime,
> we can better share the ideas and solutions we find, in order to help improve govt, media and
> political relations, and speed up reforms needed in our public institutions and policies.
> 
> Thank you for joining us, and I look forward to your
> input and contributions here.  Enjoy! Yours truly, Emily
> (I'm a Constitutionalist Democrat, prochoice Green progressive
> who supports prolife equally as a protected belief, and was planning
> either a hunger strike, lawsuit or public petition to protest and change the
> ACA mandates to be voluntary, or to divide health care systems by
> party, in order to be Constitutional as a free choice.  I believe in seeking restitution and
> reimbursement to taxpayers for corporate profits off govt and legal abuses,
> and investing that capital and credit in govt and economic reforms instead of charging more taxes.
> So I am trying to address the same objections that conservatives have, but in ways that progressives can unite in implementing
> sustainable solutions and reforms managed directly by communities, instead of relying on and ramming these through govt.
> EX: Earned Amnesty)
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you! I appreciate the heads-up, I actually look forward even more to my time here, it's certainly a welcome change from what I've encountered in person, as it usually tends to be the opposite. Though, that may be mostly due to my location. On the other hand, most people here also don't pay any attention to politics, which actually leaves me a bit frustrated. _
> _You seem really well informed, I hope you post frequently. If you do, it will make topics even more interesting than they already seem to be. Rest assured, I'm not the type to give up._
Click to expand...


Where are you located Pumpkin Row? Do you have access to public or online radio? 
Through a Constitutional group on meetup, I met a blogger who felt like a fish out of water in Austin,
calling herself the last living Conservative. If you find yourself in a similar boat, maybe we have that in common!
Being the only Constitutionalist I know in a Democrat party not known for that, it's more like beating my head against the wall,
when people don't get it and are too busying fighting against what they perceive as the enemy to blame.

There are some users here who have set up radio podcasts through USMB.
I think this is a great way to reach out, so thanks for being here 
and I hope you take full advantage of the potential this forum offers.

I really think we can do more with online media to organize around real projects and reforms,
especially across party lines with Sanders and Trump attracting so many independents,
so if you have any ideas on that, I will support you!

Take care, have fun, and hope the people and discussions here inspire you to take on greater and greater challenges.
I believe our nation is heading for something even greater than the problems we are seeing now.
The solutions will take all of us putting them together, in a process that will likely take the internet to organize.

Very interesting election year this will be!


----------



## Pumpkin Row

emilynghiem said:


> Where are you located Pumpkin Row? Do you have access to public or online radio?
> Through a Constitutional group on meetup, I met a blogger who felt like a fish out of water in Austin,
> calling herself the last living Conservative. If you find yourself in a similar boat, maybe we have that in common!
> Being the only Constitutionalist I know in a Democrat party not known for that, it's more like beating my head against the wall,
> when people don't get it and are too busying fighting against what they perceive as the enemy to blame.


_I live in the south, in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees... next to a highway... the closest city being 30 miles away in all directions... teehee. I do have access to radio, yes, I listen regularly. Big fan of Erick Erickson and Rush Limbaugh._



emilynghiem said:


> There are some users here who have set up radio podcasts through USMB.
> I think this is a great way to reach out, so thanks for being here
> and I hope you take full advantage of the potential this forum offers.


_How would I listen to said podcasts?_



emilynghiem said:


> I really think we can do more with online media to organize around real projects and reforms,
> especially across party lines with Sanders and Trump attracting so many independents,
> so if you have any ideas on that, I will support you!


_I wish I had ideas, I'd already be acting. The moment Ted Cruz dropped, I felt like I had nobody to support. To be completely honest, I'm super tired of being limited to two parties. They've grown complacent and out of touch, and at this point, are only interested in furthering the goals of the Washington Establishment._



emilynghiem said:


> Take care, have fun, and hope the people and discussions here inspire you to take on greater and greater challenges.
> I believe our nation is heading for something even greater than the problems we are seeing now.
> The solutions will take all of us putting them together, in a process that will likely take the internet to organize.
> 
> Very interesting election year this will be!


_You've already inspired me to some extent. I agree, the internet will continue playing larger and larger roles in shaping the political landscape._


----------



## emilynghiem

The Great Goose said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck. Off. C*nt.
Click to expand...

^ See Pumpkin Row ^
People who fail at communication 101.
let me try to translate:
First Amendment =  " Fuck Off " (ie I have free speech to say I don't like yours)
Constitutionalist = "C unt" (verbal slap/victim slave to the white male oppressive system where property owners have more vested interest and authority than people without)

for "Psychopath" I'd translate that to mean "you make me sick / I'm sick of the likes and looks of people like
you who trigger my PTSD as a victim of abuse by people and groups I associate and blame you collectively
for although I don't know you but fear you all the same while I'm still in the anger, denial or projection phase of recovery from oppression and abuse, real or perceived"

This exchange on USMB = group therapy:
"Hi my name is The Great Goose and I'm projecting
my mommy and daddy issues onto you because this forum allows me the free speech
and freedom of the press as necessary to redress grievances democratically, instead of judging people by label and punishing them collectively without any concept of due process"


----------



## emilynghiem

The Great Goose said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck. Off. C*nt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ See Pumpkin Row ^
> Liberals who fail at communication 101.
> let me try to translate:
> First Amendment =  " Fuck Off " (ie I have free speech to say I don't like yours)
> Constitutionalist = "C unt" (verbal slap/victim slave to the white male oppressive system where property owners have more vested interest and authority than people without)
> 
> for "Psychopath" I'd translate that to mean "you make me sick / I'm sick of the likes and looks of people like
> you who trigger my PTSD as a victim of abuse by people and groups I associate and blame you collectively
> for although I don't know you but fear you all the same while I'm still in the anger, denial or projection phase of recovery"
> 
> This exchange on USMB = group therapy:
> "Hi my name is The Great Goose and I'm projecting
> my mommy and daddy issues onto you because this forum allows me the free speech
> and freedom of the press as necessary to redress grievances democratically
> instead of judging people and punishing them without any due process"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enter the village idiot.
Click to expand...




The Great Goose said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck. Off. C*nt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ See Pumpkin Row ^
> Liberals who fail at communication 101.
> let me try to translate:
> First Amendment =  " Fuck Off " (ie I have free speech to say I don't like yours)
> Constitutionalist = "C unt" (verbal slap/victim slave to the white male oppressive system where property owners have more vested interest and authority than people without)
> 
> for "Psychopath" I'd translate that to mean "you make me sick / I'm sick of the likes and looks of people like
> you who trigger my PTSD as a victim of abuse by people and groups I associate and blame you collectively
> for although I don't know you but fear you all the same while I'm still in the anger, denial or projection phase of recovery"
> 
> This exchange on USMB = group therapy:
> "Hi my name is The Great Goose and I'm projecting
> my mommy and daddy issues onto you because this forum allows me the free speech
> and freedom of the press as necessary to redress grievances democratically
> instead of judging people and punishing them without any due process"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enter the village idiot.
Click to expand...


^ One thing I can learn from you The Great Goose ^
is how to post shorter messages. I hope you can see, you've already been
a good influence on me, and I hope I can be a positive influence for you.

As a liberal universalist, I believe cultural inclusion means valuing
everyone's input, interests and beliefs without exception.
Even when arguing with idiots online, the most worthless troll has some
valid points to share and a reason for participating or they'd be someplace else.

Thank you The Great Goose for expressing your differences,
though I'd like to see them spelled out in more detail instead,
using words to build bridges to understanding instead of walls to defend turf.

Whatever issues you hold against me or others, there has to be a better
way to address or express them. I have seen you can be more effective than this!

Please save your harsh words for hard headed people who might need to be bullied back.
Pumpkin Row seems nice, not the type that requires that approach.
Please be more discerning in the future, or you're the one who looks like the idiot.


----------



## emilynghiem

Pumpkin Row said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located Pumpkin Row? Do you have access to public or online radio?
> Through a Constitutional group on meetup, I met a blogger who felt like a fish out of water in Austin,
> calling herself the last living Conservative. If you find yourself in a similar boat, maybe we have that in common!
> Being the only Constitutionalist I know in a Democrat party not known for that, it's more like beating my head against the wall,
> when people don't get it and are too busying fighting against what they perceive as the enemy to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> _I live in the south, in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees... next to a highway... the closest city being 30 miles away in all directions... teehee. I do have access to radio, yes, I listen regularly. Big fan of Erick Erickson and Rush Limbaugh._
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some users here who have set up radio podcasts through USMB.
> I think this is a great way to reach out, so thanks for being here
> and I hope you take full advantage of the potential this forum offers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _How would I listen to said podcasts?_
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think we can do more with online media to organize around real projects and reforms,
> especially across party lines with Sanders and Trump attracting so many independents,
> so if you have any ideas on that, I will support you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I wish I had ideas, I'd already be acting. The moment Ted Cruz dropped, I felt like I had nobody to support. To be completely honest, I'm super tired of being limited to two parties. They've grown complacent and out of touch, and at this point, are only interested in furthering the goals of the Washington Establishment._
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take care, have fun, and hope the people and discussions here inspire you to take on greater and greater challenges.
> I believe our nation is heading for something even greater than the problems we are seeing now.
> The solutions will take all of us putting them together, in a process that will likely take the internet to organize.
> 
> Very interesting election year this will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You've already inspired me to some extent. I agree, the internet will continue playing larger and larger roles in shaping the political landscape._
Click to expand...


Hi Pumpkin Row 
G.T. is the member I'd contact about the podcast set up.

I think we could organize by internet around the Sanders / Green movement to create business coops run and owned by workers,
and the Trump supporters who want to see jobs created that benefit them directly. Why not do both by setting up project
by project per city and by state? instead of building a proverbial "wall" across the border, we can build city complexes
with production facilities and military bases for security (including prisons and teaching hospitals to create jobs and stabilize the border).

If the people around you aren't interested, which state reps would respond to which issues?
or which sites where jobs could be created? is green energy, veteran care, or preserving certain regions a key issue there?

For example, I believe the health care reforms can be funded by revamping prisons to be based 
on medical research and treatment of criminal illness and addictions as diseases to be prevented and cured,
not just punished which doesn't work and wastes taxpayers money (est 50K a head per year in TX) that 
could already pay for housing, education and health care for the general populations.


----------



## saveliberty

Avoid a great fall.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

emilynghiem said:


> G.T. is the member I'd contact about the podcast set up.
> and the Trump supporters who want to see jobs created that benefit them directly. Why not do both by setting up project
> by project per city and by state? instead of building a proverbial "wall" across the border, we can build city complexes
> with production facilities and military bases for security (including prisons and teaching hospitals to create jobs and stabilize the border).


_I think that would be better done in addition to the wall. It would be more efficient and less expensive if it were a privatized project, though I highly doubt the government would do that, they hate the private sector._


emilynghiem said:


> If the people around you aren't interested, which state reps would respond to which issues?
> or which sites where jobs could be created? is green energy, veteran care, or preserving certain regions a key issue there?


 _Green Energy certainly isn't, the push for Green Energy is. Due to the war on coal, our electricity costs an arm and a leg. Veteran care may be, I'm not sure on that, all of the veterans I know are from World War 2 and are in great health._



emilynghiem said:


> For example, I believe the health care reforms can be funded by revamping prisons to be based
> on medical research and treatment of criminal illness and addictions as diseases to be prevented and cured,
> not just punished which doesn't work and wastes taxpayers money (est 50K a head per year in TX) that
> could already pay for housing, education and health care for the general populations.


_I think the Health Care reforms should be repealed. It isn't the government's job to babysit us, and all of their attempts to would end in failure, since being the government, they can't do anything efficiently. My family had amazing Healthcare, and lost it due to Obamacare. On its own, it's painfully inefficient, I know someone who's wife has cancer, and has been dropped from Obamacare 4 times now, with no explanation. Not to mention its economical effects, since it was passed, the Labor Force Participation Rate has dropped even more rapidly._


----------



## Hossfly

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_


----------



## Mertex

Welcome....and don't believe everything some of the dumbass conservatives on this forum tell you....most of them are so uninformed it amazing how they manage to stay alive!

Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Mertex said:


> Welcome
> Hope you enjoy posting here.


_Thank you, I appreciate being welcomed by you~_


----------



## Tom Horn

Hi Pumpkin Row.....I'm a dashing young trillionaire, UFC champion, brutally handsome, and single...how about you and me go down by the river sometime?


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Tom Horn said:


> Hi Pumpkin Row.....I'm a dashing young trillionaire, UFC champion, brutally handsome, and single...how about you and me go down by the river sometime?


_Hi, nice to meet you, too._


----------



## JoeMoma

Tom Horn said:


> Hi Pumpkin Row.....I'm a dashing young trillionaire, UFC champion, brutally handsome, and single...how about you and me go down by the river sometime?


You may end up wearing orange, at that has nothing to do with punkins.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

JoeMoma said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pumpkin Row.....I'm a dashing young trillionaire, UFC champion, brutally handsome, and single...how about you and me go down by the river sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> You may end up wearing orange, at that has nothing to do with punkins.
Click to expand...

_I just assumed that he doesn't know that I'm underage._


----------



## JoeMoma

Pumpkin Row said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pumpkin Row.....I'm a dashing young trillionaire, UFC champion, brutally handsome, and single...how about you and me go down by the river sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> You may end up wearing orange, at that has nothing to do with punkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I just assumed that he doesn't know that I'm underage._
Click to expand...

Perhaps.  I do know how to spell "pumkin" by the way.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pumpkin Row said:


> _I just assumed that he doesn't know that I'm underage._


----------



## JoeMoma

Tom Horn said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I just assumed that he doesn't know that I'm underage._
Click to expand...

I can't say what I'm temped, there are kids present.


----------



## Tom Horn

JoeMoma said:


> I can't say what I'm temped, there are kids present.



You filthy pig.


----------



## JoeMoma

Tom Horn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say what I'm temped, there are kids present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You filthy pig.
Click to expand...

I bathe regularly.  Not often, but regularly.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Welcome

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## DrLove

Pumpkin Row said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome! Fellow conservative! Debates can be interesting. Our liberals are thick skull thin skinned idiots.
> Again welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, thank you! A double welcome deserves a double thanking *giggles*! It's nice to have fellow Conservatives in this community and to be welcomed by one._
Click to expand...


Are you a member of the MGBC -- just wondering


----------



## Pumpkin Row

DrLove said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome! Fellow conservative! Debates can be interesting. Our liberals are thick skull thin skinned idiots.
> Again welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, thank you! A double welcome deserves a double thanking *giggles*! It's nice to have fellow Conservatives in this community and to be welcomed by one._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a member of the MGBC -- just wondering
Click to expand...

_MGBC? I don't know what that is, please explain._


----------



## phoenyx

JoeMoma said:


>



Lol


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_



I've debated with you for what seems like a while now, even though it hasn't actually been that long. As you know, I'm certainly not a conservative, and I definitely think that's put a strain on our online relationship, but I'm very glad I met you; it's given me the chance to speak on points that I rarely touch on with others, as I've generally found most people just aren't interested in discussing economics for any long period of time. That and we both like anime .


----------



## Wyld Kard

Pumpkin Row said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
Click to expand...


You have a few good selections in your list.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Wildcard said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a few good selections in your list.
Click to expand...

_Which ones have you seen or liked? Any genre preferences?_


----------



## The Great Goose

Hi Pumpkin.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Pumpkin Row said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a few good selections in your list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Which ones have you seen or liked? Any genre preferences?_
Click to expand...

Go check out the anime thread for my posts.


----------



## Grief

I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Grief said:


> I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.


_Evangelion was good at the start,  when there were actually giant robot battles, which is what I started the series for, but later on, I think at the mid point, it started focusing more on the psychological aspects, and that annoyed me a lot. There was also so choice of main characters. Shinji is probably one of the worst protagonists I've ever had to put up with, I continually felt like I wanted to punch him in the face, because he was unrealistically whiny and useless. Shinn Asuka, from Gundam SEED Destiny, is a more bearable character. The ending also bothered me, I prefer happy endings, but Evangelion decided they'd rather kill everyone off... because reasons. There's also the fact that when given the opportunity to do the right thing in the movie, Shinji decided to just let the entire world just stay LCL. ON the topic of that movie, the vast majority of it is just strange visuals and Shinji crying like a baby. Bakurano did it better._

_On the other hand, Yuru Yuri was entertaining and fun through the entirety of the series, including the OVA. I enjoyed the entirety of every single episode, and unlike Evangelion, there weren't any moments that I actually considered dropping the series. It does what it's there to do, and does it well. There are serious moments when they are needed, and those serious moments are done well and realistically, rare though they are, but a moe anime really doesn't need serious moments, but they were works in perfectly. It's one of the few anime that never disappointed me, despite my growing expectations for each season. The characters are actually done so well, and are so enjoyable to watch, I found myself wishing that somehow ALL of them would get more screen time. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row

The Great Goose said:


> Hi Pumpkin.


_Hey, Goose~_


----------



## Wyld Kard

Pumpkin Row said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a few good selections in your list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Which ones have you seen or liked? Any genre preferences?_
Click to expand...


DBZ, DBGT, Naruto Shippuden, Inuyasha, Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D, Sekirei, Ikki Tousen, Highschool DxD, Witchblade, Kill La Kill, Senran Kagura.


----------



## Grief

Pumpkin Row said:


> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.
> 
> 
> 
> _Evangelion was good at the start,  when there were actually giant robot battles, which is what I started the series for, but later on, I think at the mid point, it started focusing more on the psychological aspects, and that annoyed me a lot. There was also so choice of main characters. Shinji is probably one of the worst protagonists I've ever had to put up with, I continually felt like I wanted to punch him in the face, because he was unrealistically whiny and useless. Shinn Asuka, from Gundam SEED Destiny, is a more bearable character. The ending also bothered me, I prefer happy endings, but Evangelion decided they'd rather kill everyone off... because reasons. There's also the fact that when given the opportunity to do the right thing in the movie, Shinji decided to just let the entire world just stay LCL. ON the topic of that movie, the vast majority of it is just strange visuals and Shinji crying like a baby. Bakurano did it better._
> 
> _On the other hand, Yuru Yuri was entertaining and fun through the entirety of the series, including the OVA. I enjoyed the entirety of every single episode, and unlike Evangelion, there weren't any moments that I actually considered dropping the series. It does what it's there to do, and does it well. There are serious moments when they are needed, and those serious moments are done well and realistically, rare though they are, but a moe anime really doesn't need serious moments, but they were works in perfectly. It's one of the few anime that never disappointed me, despite my growing expectations for each season. The characters are actually done so well, and are so enjoyable to watch, I found myself wishing that somehow ALL of them would get more screen time. _
Click to expand...



I have an affinity for mech anime as well, but the purpose of Evangelion was to actually be a deconstruction of that genre. I understand somewhat your grievance for your betrayed expectations by shifting to psychological themes, but it might help to understand a bit more about what surrounded the show.

Hideaki Anno, the creator, was undergoing psychological treatment at the time and was surrogating Shinji and the themes are more critical of human nature and riddled with analogies seldom used in anime, ever present due to Anno's own experience at the time. Every scene, every effect (despite some things being done due to budget constraints) has subtexts and symbolism.

Shinji was more closer to human than most anime characters in history. What's more feasible? A 14 year-old being psychologically traumatized by the events surrounding his past and his present to the point he no longer had faith in himself or others, and ran out of ways to cope with those realities, OR a 14 year-old being completely badass, stepping up to the plate and getting into the mech and defeating everything in sight and saving the world? It might be more fun, more enjoyable to watch the latter, it might be more entertaining to insert yourself into their shoes and situation, but it leans closer to fantasy than reality.

Shinji isn't a strong or likeable character, as I firmly don't believe he was ever meant to be. He already had emotional baggage and was further burdened with the responsibility of saving the lives of everyone in the city, and inevitably the world by piloting technology he had little understanding of for a nebulous organization lead by his own distant father. People generally don't want to put themselves in his shoes, as they don't want to feel or look as weak or pathetic as Shini, they don't want to consider that they themselves would not be strong enough to overcome such obstacles. As with the rest of the characters, they act and react in the manner most beffiting to them because realistically, trauma impacts people differently and can manifest in many predictable and unpredictable forms.

There are various scatttered scenes (and one deleted scene) of Asuka, a much berated character whose personality is always to act out of superiority and belittle others, that shows she is not only insecure with herself, but that she nearly despises herself and can't come to terms with the feelings of rejection, and the fear of being rejected again. That is a solid basis for psychological retreat and putting up the front that she does.

At the same time, Evangelion was never meant to be liked by everyone, it was never meant to be enjoyed in the traditional sense, it's very idiosyncratic in what Anno was conveying, and no one will fully understand it as much as himself. I feel the same applies to most people in general; you will never fully understand another person, you can only see their behavior, maybe draw conjecture and come to your own conclusions. In fact, Anno was more than likely aware of this, since many scenes in both the main series and End of Evangelion had met most prerequisites to being enigmatic and controversial in meaning.

It is one of, if not the most polarizing anime shows to date. It's literally what art should be. Created for one person, with little to no thought to audience. Fans literally sent Hideaki Anno death threats to him and Gainax because they didn't agree with the ending. Not everyone is going to understand it or view it from the same perspective. It's interpretive, it's invoking, but more important than those it was fastened to Anno. Personally, knowing and seeing the inner thoughts and processes of another person is always fascinating to me.

Anyway, those are just a few things I wanted to get out there. Again, not for everyone; Even though I feel it has more artistic merit than what you seem to given it, I respect your decision to feel the way you do about it.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Grief said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.
> 
> 
> 
> _Evangelion was good at the start,  when there were actually giant robot battles, which is what I started the series for, but later on, I think at the mid point, it started focusing more on the psychological aspects, and that annoyed me a lot. There was also so choice of main characters. Shinji is probably one of the worst protagonists I've ever had to put up with, I continually felt like I wanted to punch him in the face, because he was unrealistically whiny and useless. Shinn Asuka, from Gundam SEED Destiny, is a more bearable character. The ending also bothered me, I prefer happy endings, but Evangelion decided they'd rather kill everyone off... because reasons. There's also the fact that when given the opportunity to do the right thing in the movie, Shinji decided to just let the entire world just stay LCL. ON the topic of that movie, the vast majority of it is just strange visuals and Shinji crying like a baby. Bakurano did it better._
> 
> _On the other hand, Yuru Yuri was entertaining and fun through the entirety of the series, including the OVA. I enjoyed the entirety of every single episode, and unlike Evangelion, there weren't any moments that I actually considered dropping the series. It does what it's there to do, and does it well. There are serious moments when they are needed, and those serious moments are done well and realistically, rare though they are, but a moe anime really doesn't need serious moments, but they were works in perfectly. It's one of the few anime that never disappointed me, despite my growing expectations for each season. The characters are actually done so well, and are so enjoyable to watch, I found myself wishing that somehow ALL of them would get more screen time. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an affinity for mech anime as well, but the purpose of Evangelion was to actually be a deconstruction of that genre. I understand somewhat your grievance for your betrayed expectations by shifting to psychological themes, but it might help to understand a bit more about what surrounded the show.
> 
> Hideaki Anno, the creator, was undergoing psychological treatment at the time and was surrogating Shinji and the themes are more critical of human nature and riddled with analogies seldom used in anime, ever present due to Anno's own experience at the time. Every scene, every effect (despite some things being done due to budget constraints) has subtexts and symbolism.
> 
> Shinji was more closer to human than most anime characters in history. What's more feasible? A 14 year-old being psychologically traumatized by the events surrounding his past and his present to the point he no longer had faith in himself or others, and ran out of ways to cope with those realities, OR a 14 year-old being completely badass, stepping up to the plate and getting into the mech and defeating everything in sight and saving the world? It might be more fun, more enjoyable to watch the latter, it might be more entertaining to insert yourself into their shoes and situation, but it leans closer to fantasy than reality.
> 
> Shinji isn't a strong or likeable character, as I firmly don't believe he was ever meant to be. He already had emotional baggage and was further burdened with the responsibility of saving the lives of everyone in the city, and inevitably the world by piloting technology he had little understanding of for a nebulous organization lead by his own distant father. People generally don't want to put themselves in his shoes, as they don't want to feel or look as weak or pathetic as Shini, they don't want to consider that they themselves would not be strong enough to overcome such obstacles. As with the rest of the characters, they act and react in the manner most beffiting to them because realistically, trauma impacts people differently and can manifest in many predictable and unpredictable forms.
> 
> There are various scatttered scenes (and one deleted scene) of Asuka, a much berated character whose personality is always to act out of superiority and belittle others, that shows she is not only insecure with herself, but that she nearly despises herself and can't come to terms with the feelings of rejection, and the fear of being rejected again. That is a solid basis for psychological retreat and putting up the front that she does.
> 
> At the same time, Evangelion was never meant to be liked by everyone, it was never meant to be enjoyed in the traditional sense, it's very idiosyncratic in what Anno was conveying, and no one will fully understand it as much as himself. I feel the same applies to most people in general; you will never fully understand another person, you can only see their behavior, maybe draw conjecture and come to your own conclusions. In fact, Anno was more than likely aware of this, since many scenes in both the main series and End of Evangelion had met most prerequisites to being enigmatic and controversial in meaning.
> 
> It is one of, if not the most polarizing anime shows to date. It's literally what art should be. Created for one person, with little to no thought to audience. Fans literally sent Hideaki Anno death threats to him and Gainax because they didn't agree with the ending. Not everyone is going to understand it or view it from the same perspective. It's interpretive, it's invoking, but more important than those it was fastened to Anno. Personally, knowing and seeing the inner thoughts and processes of another person is always fascinating to me.
> 
> Anyway, those are just a few things I wanted to get out there. Again, not for everyone; Even though I feel it has more artistic merit than what you seem to given it, I respect your decision to feel the way you do about it.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...

_I already understood that. I was lost when the show ended, because the whole thing made no sense, so I went and read a bunch of articles about the meaning and symbolism of that anime. Even understanding what I do now, and considering his attempt at realism with the characters, I still didn't find it entertaining, and didn't care for it at all. Regardless of how much thought went into it, and how much deep meaning it has, I did not enjoy nor like that anime. I don't criticize anyone else for liking it, though._


----------



## Grief

Pumpkin Row said:


> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.
> 
> 
> 
> _Evangelion was good at the start,  when there were actually giant robot battles, which is what I started the series for, but later on, I think at the mid point, it started focusing more on the psychological aspects, and that annoyed me a lot. There was also so choice of main characters. Shinji is probably one of the worst protagonists I've ever had to put up with, I continually felt like I wanted to punch him in the face, because he was unrealistically whiny and useless. Shinn Asuka, from Gundam SEED Destiny, is a more bearable character. The ending also bothered me, I prefer happy endings, but Evangelion decided they'd rather kill everyone off... because reasons. There's also the fact that when given the opportunity to do the right thing in the movie, Shinji decided to just let the entire world just stay LCL. ON the topic of that movie, the vast majority of it is just strange visuals and Shinji crying like a baby. Bakurano did it better._
> 
> _On the other hand, Yuru Yuri was entertaining and fun through the entirety of the series, including the OVA. I enjoyed the entirety of every single episode, and unlike Evangelion, there weren't any moments that I actually considered dropping the series. It does what it's there to do, and does it well. There are serious moments when they are needed, and those serious moments are done well and realistically, rare though they are, but a moe anime really doesn't need serious moments, but they were works in perfectly. It's one of the few anime that never disappointed me, despite my growing expectations for each season. The characters are actually done so well, and are so enjoyable to watch, I found myself wishing that somehow ALL of them would get more screen time. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an affinity for mech anime as well, but the purpose of Evangelion was to actually be a deconstruction of that genre. I understand somewhat your grievance for your betrayed expectations by shifting to psychological themes, but it might help to understand a bit more about what surrounded the show.
> 
> Hideaki Anno, the creator, was undergoing psychological treatment at the time and was surrogating Shinji and the themes are more critical of human nature and riddled with analogies seldom used in anime, ever present due to Anno's own experience at the time. Every scene, every effect (despite some things being done due to budget constraints) has subtexts and symbolism.
> 
> Shinji was more closer to human than most anime characters in history. What's more feasible? A 14 year-old being psychologically traumatized by the events surrounding his past and his present to the point he no longer had faith in himself or others, and ran out of ways to cope with those realities, OR a 14 year-old being completely badass, stepping up to the plate and getting into the mech and defeating everything in sight and saving the world? It might be more fun, more enjoyable to watch the latter, it might be more entertaining to insert yourself into their shoes and situation, but it leans closer to fantasy than reality.
> 
> Shinji isn't a strong or likeable character, as I firmly don't believe he was ever meant to be. He already had emotional baggage and was further burdened with the responsibility of saving the lives of everyone in the city, and inevitably the world by piloting technology he had little understanding of for a nebulous organization lead by his own distant father. People generally don't want to put themselves in his shoes, as they don't want to feel or look as weak or pathetic as Shini, they don't want to consider that they themselves would not be strong enough to overcome such obstacles. As with the rest of the characters, they act and react in the manner most beffiting to them because realistically, trauma impacts people differently and can manifest in many predictable and unpredictable forms.
> 
> There are various scatttered scenes (and one deleted scene) of Asuka, a much berated character whose personality is always to act out of superiority and belittle others, that shows she is not only insecure with herself, but that she nearly despises herself and can't come to terms with the feelings of rejection, and the fear of being rejected again. That is a solid basis for psychological retreat and putting up the front that she does.
> 
> At the same time, Evangelion was never meant to be liked by everyone, it was never meant to be enjoyed in the traditional sense, it's very idiosyncratic in what Anno was conveying, and no one will fully understand it as much as himself. I feel the same applies to most people in general; you will never fully understand another person, you can only see their behavior, maybe draw conjecture and come to your own conclusions. In fact, Anno was more than likely aware of this, since many scenes in both the main series and End of Evangelion had met most prerequisites to being enigmatic and controversial in meaning.
> 
> It is one of, if not the most polarizing anime shows to date. It's literally what art should be. Created for one person, with little to no thought to audience. Fans literally sent Hideaki Anno death threats to him and Gainax because they didn't agree with the ending. Not everyone is going to understand it or view it from the same perspective. It's interpretive, it's invoking, but more important than those it was fastened to Anno. Personally, knowing and seeing the inner thoughts and processes of another person is always fascinating to me.
> 
> Anyway, those are just a few things I wanted to get out there. Again, not for everyone; Even though I feel it has more artistic merit than what you seem to given it, I respect your decision to feel the way you do about it.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I already understood that. I was lost when the show ended, because the whole thing made no sense, so I went and read a bunch of articles about the meaning and symbolism of that anime. Even understanding what I do now, and considering his attempt at realism with the characters, I still didn't find it entertaining, and didn't care for it at all. Regardless of how much thought went into it, and how much deep meaning it has, I did not enjoy nor like that anime. I don't criticize anyone else for liking it, though._
Click to expand...


Yeah... I see. To each their own.
And I'd be a little scared if you did criticize people who like certain anime.

There's other anime choices of yours I'd like to mention but this isn't an anime thread so perhaps that's better suited for another time. (It is a 'get to know you' thread but I'd rather not clog it up more than I already have.)

Anyway, hope you've had some pleasant experiences on here. See you around.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Grief said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grief said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite interested as to your reasoning for giving Neon Genesis Evangelion a 2 while giving something such as Yuri Yuri, including the special and OVA, 10s.
> 
> 
> 
> _Evangelion was good at the start,  when there were actually giant robot battles, which is what I started the series for, but later on, I think at the mid point, it started focusing more on the psychological aspects, and that annoyed me a lot. There was also so choice of main characters. Shinji is probably one of the worst protagonists I've ever had to put up with, I continually felt like I wanted to punch him in the face, because he was unrealistically whiny and useless. Shinn Asuka, from Gundam SEED Destiny, is a more bearable character. The ending also bothered me, I prefer happy endings, but Evangelion decided they'd rather kill everyone off... because reasons. There's also the fact that when given the opportunity to do the right thing in the movie, Shinji decided to just let the entire world just stay LCL. ON the topic of that movie, the vast majority of it is just strange visuals and Shinji crying like a baby. Bakurano did it better._
> 
> _On the other hand, Yuru Yuri was entertaining and fun through the entirety of the series, including the OVA. I enjoyed the entirety of every single episode, and unlike Evangelion, there weren't any moments that I actually considered dropping the series. It does what it's there to do, and does it well. There are serious moments when they are needed, and those serious moments are done well and realistically, rare though they are, but a moe anime really doesn't need serious moments, but they were works in perfectly. It's one of the few anime that never disappointed me, despite my growing expectations for each season. The characters are actually done so well, and are so enjoyable to watch, I found myself wishing that somehow ALL of them would get more screen time. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an affinity for mech anime as well, but the purpose of Evangelion was to actually be a deconstruction of that genre. I understand somewhat your grievance for your betrayed expectations by shifting to psychological themes, but it might help to understand a bit more about what surrounded the show.
> 
> Hideaki Anno, the creator, was undergoing psychological treatment at the time and was surrogating Shinji and the themes are more critical of human nature and riddled with analogies seldom used in anime, ever present due to Anno's own experience at the time. Every scene, every effect (despite some things being done due to budget constraints) has subtexts and symbolism.
> 
> Shinji was more closer to human than most anime characters in history. What's more feasible? A 14 year-old being psychologically traumatized by the events surrounding his past and his present to the point he no longer had faith in himself or others, and ran out of ways to cope with those realities, OR a 14 year-old being completely badass, stepping up to the plate and getting into the mech and defeating everything in sight and saving the world? It might be more fun, more enjoyable to watch the latter, it might be more entertaining to insert yourself into their shoes and situation, but it leans closer to fantasy than reality.
> 
> Shinji isn't a strong or likeable character, as I firmly don't believe he was ever meant to be. He already had emotional baggage and was further burdened with the responsibility of saving the lives of everyone in the city, and inevitably the world by piloting technology he had little understanding of for a nebulous organization lead by his own distant father. People generally don't want to put themselves in his shoes, as they don't want to feel or look as weak or pathetic as Shini, they don't want to consider that they themselves would not be strong enough to overcome such obstacles. As with the rest of the characters, they act and react in the manner most beffiting to them because realistically, trauma impacts people differently and can manifest in many predictable and unpredictable forms.
> 
> There are various scatttered scenes (and one deleted scene) of Asuka, a much berated character whose personality is always to act out of superiority and belittle others, that shows she is not only insecure with herself, but that she nearly despises herself and can't come to terms with the feelings of rejection, and the fear of being rejected again. That is a solid basis for psychological retreat and putting up the front that she does.
> 
> At the same time, Evangelion was never meant to be liked by everyone, it was never meant to be enjoyed in the traditional sense, it's very idiosyncratic in what Anno was conveying, and no one will fully understand it as much as himself. I feel the same applies to most people in general; you will never fully understand another person, you can only see their behavior, maybe draw conjecture and come to your own conclusions. In fact, Anno was more than likely aware of this, since many scenes in both the main series and End of Evangelion had met most prerequisites to being enigmatic and controversial in meaning.
> 
> It is one of, if not the most polarizing anime shows to date. It's literally what art should be. Created for one person, with little to no thought to audience. Fans literally sent Hideaki Anno death threats to him and Gainax because they didn't agree with the ending. Not everyone is going to understand it or view it from the same perspective. It's interpretive, it's invoking, but more important than those it was fastened to Anno. Personally, knowing and seeing the inner thoughts and processes of another person is always fascinating to me.
> 
> Anyway, those are just a few things I wanted to get out there. Again, not for everyone; Even though I feel it has more artistic merit than what you seem to given it, I respect your decision to feel the way you do about it.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I already understood that. I was lost when the show ended, because the whole thing made no sense, so I went and read a bunch of articles about the meaning and symbolism of that anime. Even understanding what I do now, and considering his attempt at realism with the characters, I still didn't find it entertaining, and didn't care for it at all. Regardless of how much thought went into it, and how much deep meaning it has, I did not enjoy nor like that anime. I don't criticize anyone else for liking it, though._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah... I see. To each their own.
> And I'd be a little scared if you did criticize people who like certain anime.
> 
> There's other anime choices of yours I'd like to mention but this isn't an anime thread so perhaps that's better suited for another time. (It is a 'get to know you' thread but I'd rather not clog it up more than I already have.)
> 
> Anyway, hope you've had some pleasant experiences on here. See you around.
Click to expand...

_You could PM me, if you like. I don't mind private discussions._


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Wildcard said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hail, fellow Otaku! I bid you welcome to this house of horrors. It is agreeable to see another conservative grace these boards.
> 
> Tread warily! Trolls lie in wait for the right time to strike.
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, nice to see another! While I'm not necessarily an "Otaku" by definition, I do enjoy anime fairly often. If you're interested, here's my My Anime List page: PumpkinRow's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net_
> _ Well, this is the internet, everyone should always be on the lookout for trolls. Thank you for the warning all the same, I appreciate it~_
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off you psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm not sure who you're referring to, but there's no reason to be rude either way. It's nice to meat you, all the same._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a few good selections in your list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Which ones have you seen or liked? Any genre preferences?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DBZ, DBGT, Naruto Shippuden, Inuyasha, Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D, Sekirei, Ikki Tousen, Highschool DxD, Witchblade, Kill La Kill, Senran Kagura.
Click to expand...

_I didn't really care for a lot of DBGT, it felt a bit like everyone had been depowered. I tried to watch some Naruto, too, but it felt like another anime that focused on the main character and nobody else was allowed to do anything ever, and Naruto as a character was just unbearable to me. I did really like Rock Lee, though._


----------



## Ringel05

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Pumpkin Row row fight the power!
> 
> References aside, hello, it's nice to meet you. I'm a Conservative, and I do just a little bit of debating with my free time, I enjoy politics a lot, I watch every single debate on TV, and research all of the topics the best I can. I enjoy studying history, that's an important part of politics also. Uhhhmmm... I hope we can get along! I look forward to meeting and debating with you all!_


----------



## froggy

Welcome aboard Pumpkin enjoy your venture here.


----------

